# Raining again



## oldroadman (21 Dec 2013)

It's that time of year...question, would you go out either for training or just to ride, in the current disgusting weather unless you were getting some kind of reward for it? Like paid, or having a very strong focus on early season races?
Just ask as I decided to stay indoors today, time to play in the garage with the turbo perhaps!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2013)

No way. Turbo trainer for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2013)

I'm just starting to think about getting out on my bike again after a few weeks of indoor training due to not having the time to go out and a little rest to recover from a cold that didn't shift. 
Weather does not really bother me, if you have the right kit then you'll be fine.


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Dec 2013)

As above....the weather doesn't bother me either!


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2013)

I'm out whatever the weather, although the bike/distance/route alters slightly.


----------



## Steve H (22 Dec 2013)

It's raining this morning. Can't wait to get out! Easier when you've arranged to meet someone. May not have got out on my own


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2013)

Steve H said:


> It's raining this morning. Can't wait to get out! Easier when you've arranged to meet someone. May not have got out on my own


Same here, though if nobody turns-up I may have a pootle on my own. It's getting out the door that's the hard bit, once you're going it's fine. Leave the Turbo-drudge for when you don't have time for anything longer.


----------



## VamP (22 Dec 2013)

I was out at 6 am today, slightly questioning my sanity in the biblical torrent. Did change the focus of my session from sprint intervals to threshold, couldn't see far ahead enough ondo sprints


----------



## 400bhp (22 Dec 2013)

Looking like turbo session tomorrow


----------

